# Universal Air "Airhouse 2" or Slam Specialties RE-5



## cosmin_cosmin_! (Jun 9, 2010)

hi 
i want to start a coil to air conversion, first in the rear end, so i need to choose the air bags. I have two options to choose from: 
Universal Air "Airhouse 2" 
Slam Specialties RE-5 

Which one would you choose? The price difference between the two is 20-30$ each. 

I have 0 experience with air suspension so far, but there is a start in everything 
Thanks


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

i have the RE-5's and everything i have heard they are great(i havnet installed them yet) but i have also heard both are comparable and whichever you choose you will need brackets(i.e. Dorbritz custom brackets) and you should check bagriders.com cause Will can help you out on your decision!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

i'd go with RE'5's


----------



## cosmin_cosmin_! (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The brackets i will do my own. 
Does anyone know anything about this shop? 
http://fxcustumz.com/catalog/ 
i don't find too much information/reviews about them and these are the only ones i found (except ebay) that seem to send packages to Romania (Eastern Europe) for less than 100$ for shipping. Others are charging up to 200$ shipping tax.


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

it really depends on what kind of car they are going on. Ive used the air house 2's on a lot of mk5 applications with great success. However the mk4 the rear cups are much too small for the air house 2 and therefore need the smaller diameter of the re5's. The rule of thumb when doing air ride is use the smallest bag possible for your application reason for this is the smaller the bag the less psi is needed to lift the car this places less strain on your entire system....hope this helps


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm looking at doing this same setup...Air House 2's in the rear with upper/lower cups. Is everyone running custom cups or can I get them from somewhere? Airride n00b here as well.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

_plush_ said:


> The rule of thumb when doing air ride is use the smallest bag possible for your application reason for this is the smaller the bag the less psi is needed to lift the car this places less strain on your entire system....hope this helps


I think you're a little backwards there my friend. The LARGER the bag, the less pressure needed to lift the car, however more VOLUME is needed. The lower the pressure, the lower the spring rate. So if you want to retain driving dynamics, use a smaller bag resulting in a higher spring rate and less suspension travel when cornering and rough roads. A larger bag will result in a more comfortable ride, however will also increase body roll when cornering and might be more likely to bottom out when driving low.

But to the OP, I first had air house 2's and they were alright, but I am now running RE-5's and love them. They have a nice firm spring rate and are still quite comfortable.

Hope I could help. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

if we talking about mk5 then i suggest these http://www.newmaticsinc.com/Airhouse2_p/1410.htm
with these brackets http://www.newmaticsinc.com/product_p/1351.htm you install brackets on the bottom,just make sure to cut top spring perch (nipple) out.
using it will get you here 
[URL=http://img192.imageshack.us/i/...2.imageshack.us/img192/726/img7822y.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img291.imageshack.us/i/...1.imageshack.us/img291/1458/img7821.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img10.imageshack.us/i/i...0.imageshack.us/img10/5986/img7814k.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img34.imageshack.us/i/i...4.imageshack.us/img34/7407/img7815r.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img6.imageshack.us/i/im...g6.imageshack.us/img6/7608/img5727m.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img6.imageshack.us/i/im...g6.imageshack.us/img6/4616/img5717v.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------

